
14 Things We Learned Creating a Million Dollar Hyperdeflationary Currency - herendin2
https://old.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/bt0wi0/14_things_we_learned_creating_a_million_dollar/
======
carlsborg
“Even at the peak of the bear market, exchanges attempted to charge anywhere
between $20,000 and $250,000; and those were the low-level ones.” (listing
fees)

